# Z24 head



## joniblac (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi, further to my earlier post. I have found that the Z24 head is shorter in height that the Z20 (about 10-12mm.) which is why the timing marks don't line up. guess I was given the wrong info by the supplier! They are NOT interchangeable ( unless there is a chain available to correct the anomaly). Any ideas, anyone?


----------

